# Webcam yahoo messenger sur ipad (mini, 2-4)



## doupold (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis heureux possesseur d'un iPad 1, et je pense qu'il est grand temps de le remplacer. J'utilise très souvent yahoo messenger sur mon Macbook Pro avec des amis hors de la france, et je voudrai savoir si ce logiciel permet d'utiliser la caméra frontale des ipad qui en ont pour chater, pas pour des appels vidéos.

Je serais également ravi si les possesseurs de Nexus 7 pouvaient vérifier la même chose sur leur machine (j'hésite entre acheter un ipad mini maintenant, et le revendre pour prendre la version rétina lorsqu'elle sortira, et acheter un Nexus 7 pour patienter, en attendant que le ipad mini rétina sorte).

Merci à tous!


----------



## doupold (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,Aucune âme charitable pour essayer et me tenir informé?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## MiWii (22 Novembre 2012)

Hello

J'ai pas de compte yahoo donc j'ai pas pu tester, mais la description de l'Appstore decrit clairement qu'on peut rester en contact avec nos amis via appel ou video, qu'ils soient devant leur pc, ipad ou telephone. 


Pour la nexus 7 là par contre, j'en sais rien.


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

Je suis allé à un apple store, et ai pu installer yahoo messenger sur le ipad Mini. Il est possible de faire des appels vidéo de ipad mini à autre chose, mais clavarder avec la webcam simplement allumée est possible. 

Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une limitation qui vient du logiciel yahoo messenger, et qu'il en sera de même sur le NExus 7.


----------

